# From Vines To Wine



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

A Journey from starting a small Vineyard to the final goal of making a high Quality Wine from the Fruits of the Labor 


This particular post is a summary only of previous posts and is read only.
Follow along with the normal topic.


In this topic I will be condensing the information from the topic- Champlain Valley Vineyard. My intention is to place my experiences in going from the idea of having a small vineyard to eventually having enough grapes to make wine from that vineyard. I wish there was a place to go to find somebody elses experience in doing the same thing when I was starting.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 12 May 2006 at 7:52am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">





Well I finally got my new vineyard started last weekend. I had worked the ground earlier and was eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new additions from Double A Vineyards. I had received 20 vines from Millers last month. I set them in some 2 gallon containers in the greenhouse. Will tell more about sources and varieties later. I rented a post hole digger with 16" auger because I had almost 200 holes to do-between posts and vines. Started at about 9:30 AM and finished in about 3 hours. What a time and labor saver!


Anyway here are some pictures of progress so far.







Just kidding about that one! Hope mine turns out like this someday.








The beginning.....



































Now some vines... first a LaCross before trimming.








Trimmed...






Planted(same vine all pictures)











More assorted pictures..












A Frontenac started inmy greenhouse-from Millers.








Throw in a few apple blossoms- just starting in picture, but now almost full bloom.








I'll post more pictures later. Last night I set the end anchors and hope to run the wires this weekend if the weather breaks for a while(raining now).


I set 40 Frontenac, 20 St.Pepin, 25 LaCross from Double A and 20 assorted vines from Millers- some seedless- all pretty hardy.


Richard

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center ="tableBorder"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top ="msgableRow">Posted: 12 May 2006 at 9:20pm</TD></TR>
<TR ="msgableRow">
<TD vAlign=top height=150 ="msgLineDevider">
<DIV style="OVERFLOW: auto" ="msg">





The one end of the field runs sandy and is a little too well drained. I have a hydrant at that end. The other end has some baseball sized stones but not a lot. It also has more clay in it. Grapes don't like an over fertile soil, but like it deep. This should be a good site.


The 20 vines from Millers I got in Mid-April so I stuck them in pots in the greenhouse- the roots really started and spread well. This seems to be a good way to give them a jump start.


I also am starting 100 Frontenac, 50 Chardonnel, 50 Leon Millot, 25 Alden, 20 Buffalo and my own 25 Niagara from cuttings. They are finally starting to root. The most developed vines have about 6 inches of root growth, but most are just beginning. They only cost 50 cents apiece from Double A so not a big investment. If they aren't ready for planting by early June, I may set them in a nursery row and irrigate for this year, setting next year.


Hope your vines arrive soon. Let me know how they look when they arrive. How is the shipping handled with the plants started in pots? I live just across the lake from them.


Richard</TD></TR>
<TR ="msgableRow">
<TD noWrap>



IP: 68.113.160.226 

 

 



</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>





 Posted: 13 May 2006 at 6:06pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">


Actually you are right about the beach. This used to be the beachline of Lake Champlain about 10,000 years ago. We have some topsoil on top, but the subsoil is actually like beachsand and is about 4-12 feet deep. Under that is about a ten foot band of gray clay. This area was actually under the lake before the last glaciers receeeded. The clay band keeps the water up within reach of most plants. The other side of the farm(about a mile away) my brother grows vegetables on. 


We've gtten about an inch of rain today so I couldn't run the trellis wire, but I could hear the little vinelings giggling with delight in the rain...... Oh, wait a minute, maybe I did a little too much sampling today while I was bottling that Zinfandel and Mexican Beer.



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>

 Posted: 15 May 2006 at 8:29pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">


Well after battling the rain for days, I have at least got a start running the trellis wires. I've gotten 2 rows done-three wires each. The first is at 20 inches, 2nd at 42 inches and the third at 66 inches. I ran the anchor brace wires and tensioned them. I found a product called the Gripple. You pass the wire in each way and it locks. Using their tool you tighten it up and it tensions the wire at the same time. They are available all over but I use www.orchardvalleysupply.com . I also set the 5 foot bamboo stakes at each vine and using the Max-Tapener tool, fastened them to the trellis wire and the vine to the pole. 


I'll post some pictures when it stops raing in a month or so



. I was hoping to get some pictures of the apple trees in full bloom, but the rain just won't stop. I hope the bees can work in between the rain showers.


More to follow..........


Richard</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>





 Posted: 24 May 2006 at 8:59pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">





We got our first full day of sunshine in about 3 weeks today. Sunny and about 70 degrees. The grape vines liked it. The ones I started in the greenhouse and set out looked great today. The ones I planted dormant are breaking really well now. Most have a little green growth, but a few of the Frontenac are still only showing a green bud or two. The cuttings I am rooting have set quite a few roots now on all varieties except the Fronten. They have some growth but where they are getting the mositure from, I don't know-they have absolutely no roots, not even callouses. I went through them with the disc harrows after spraying the apple trees-post bloom. Not sure how many set with no sun for the bees to work in.


Anybody have any experience with rooting Frontenac? Let me know what your experiences were. I know they have to root sooner or later or they wouldn't get propogated much.


</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top></TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I figured I would post a picture of a few of my vines I started from cuttings. There is 4 of them in that pot. They are Leon Millot grapes. I am going to try and set about 100 out this weekend that have rooted pretty well now. I don't want them to get too root bound with each other. I had to share pots to get them going from lack of room. Sorry the picture isn't the clearest-I'm no photographer.



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>





 Posted: 06 June 2006 at 10:57am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">


We had a second day of sun today so I played hookey for a while and went out to snap a few pictures. First of all- blue sky.Then the grapes and vineyard.














These couple are my rooted cuttings from Double A




















Please ignore the grass and weeds in these pictures- been too wet to get rid of yet. By the way the tractor tracks are from where I sprayed them last evening.








These vines came from Double A as rooted cuttings- the ones at the beginning of the post shown on the pickup hood.








Look close above- yes those are fruit buds showing- three on this plant. I have been picking them off when I get the chance.


Finally, the spinning jenny from stringing the last row of wires- in this block. I have 5 more rows to set posts and string the wire as I get the greenhouse rooted cuttings planted. Actually I may just put in the stakes this year and put the trellis wires in next spring. We'll see.





</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>





 Posted: 18 June 2006 at 2:17pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">


Turn the heat on!






The weather is finally straightening out up here. We actually are having some pretty fair weather and boy are the vines showing it!. It's been sunny at least part of the day most of the week. Today we are having a banner day- Sun and a high of 94 degrees. The vines have about doubled in size in the last few days. I set out another 25 rooted cuttings yesterday of Chardonnel. There are about 50-75 Frontenac that are almost ready to go. I hoed the vines this morning and harrowed between them and they look good. Many of the vines have reached the first trellis wire set at 20 inches. 


Side note:


I am having help with pruning the Concord and Niagara vines I already had growing. Their growth has been very vigorous with all the rain and I figured I would have to trim them pretty soon. A couple nights ago there were pointy two toed footprints in the vineyard. The pruning fairies had visited and viola, the vines were trimmed up nicely!



. Guess I will have some very complex tasting venison this fall.



I wonder how that would be with some Mojjo spices on it- mmmmmm.
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top> Posted: 03 July 2006 at 6:59am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">


NW


Just the opposite here. We have been in an extreme excess for three months. We are running about 5-6" excess each month. Forget percentage chance of rain-just count on it most days. Saturday there was an outside chance of widely scattered thunderstorms late in the day-they should have said widespread. We had two before noon and another two later in the day and another overnight. I'm glad I have well drained soils here, but I have had to supplement fertilizer this year. At least I'm better off than my brother who relies on the weather for the vegetable farm. He has only gotten one third of the crops in this year and he will be lucky if he gets any marketable crop at all. Around here we normally havesweet corn by the end of July- the few stray plants that came up early haven't even tasseled yet. Ipick tomatoesstarting about July 4, the biggest I have are the size of chicken eggs and my brother just got his planted about 10 days ago.






Pleasefeel free to take some of our rain!



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top> Posted: 10 July 2006 at 12:08pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">


Time to update the vinews progress. Here are some pictures. The first couple show the difference between 1 year rooted cuttings(right side)and this years rooted cuttings- big difference so far. The next ones show progress of vines where I have the trellis build. A couple pictures showing yes I have deer and the results of some feeding(stripped leaves). And finally a picture showing that yes in spite of all the rain, there are some apples, although I havent got the grass under the trees mowed yet, just between the rows.

































































And just to show they do exist here- a stone.






</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top> Posted: 22 July 2006 at 3:50pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">Well the weather has been great for a while now 80's and 90's with about an inch of rain per week. The only problem I'm having right now is Japanese beetles. They are new to me here-never even seen one here before. I was pulling leaves last night and found 25-30 on some of the upper leaves on the older vines. The new vines have a couple on them here and there. I put some Sevin on the upper leaves last night and only saw three there this AM. Most of the vines are making pretty good growth lately and are in good shape. Some of the Buffalo vines are above the top wire at 6 feet. WOW- they were planted six weeks ago, a foot per week average. At that rate, I may be able to train the 4-Arm Kniffen next year and may even allow a small crop. I'll see how they do this winter!



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 28 July 2006 at 9:16am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I took some more pictures today. The weather has been full of thunder storms. The last bad one was Tuesday when the lightning blew up my phone next to me. Wednesday we had about an inch of rain in a half hour, but at least no close strikes. The rain is why it looks muddy in a couple pictures, it was. 


First a before and after picture - first July 10 - same shot July 28 a little over 2 weeks. The vines on the right are Buffalo 1 year rooted cuttings planted June 7 this year and on the left Leon Millot this years rooted cuttings. I also had to install the trellis for that row last week-they outgrew the stakes.












A shot of the Buffalo from the other direction- the top wire is almost 6 feet. 






Now the grapes on these vines....




Just kidding on that one- those are some Niagara grapes next to them.


Now some cuttings that rooted too slow to set out this year so I made a little nursery for them and will plant next spring.



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 30 August 2006 at 8:23am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">Here's an update on the progress of the vines about a month later again(a little more now-didn't have time sooner). First an update on the little rooted cuttings, they have put on about 12-15 inches of growth this year so should be good to plant next year. Some varieties I set out from rooted cuttings did well and are up to 6 feet tall, while some varieties like Frontenac were slow to set roots and are bushy and about 2 feet tall. 








Sunflower gone wild- this came up from a bird dropping the seed.








Buffalo grapes- ones on right- most have 3 or four cordons a few feet long.








Catawba








Leon Millot from my rooted cuttings- up to 6 feet tall!










La Crosse on left St. Pepin on right










Niagara grapes









</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top> Posted: 30 August 2006 at 1:06pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">The deer are indded eating well- don't plan on picking apples below 4-5 feet from ground. I have seen them get the apples off by shaking the branches even. I will have to set out a game camera to see when they feed. I have a couple really big set of tracks out here- must be at least a couple bucks eating. Normally I just havew does and fawns until breeding season. 


I am pushing things a little here with the Catawba and Buffalo, although my Uncle has grown both sucessfully here in the past. I also have a couple each of Reliance, Canadice, Glenora and Marquis - all seedless. Not sure how they will fare, but the ones that grow I will propagate further. I am protected here from the severe cold by the trees and they help deposit the snow and keep it here for ground cover where out in the more open fields it all blows away. Normally we get about 3-4 feet of snow cover at any one time. Several years ago we got six feet of snow piled up in March. 


Time will tell how all these vines do, but I'm having a blast with all of them and hoping I can make some "Fine Vine Wines" from them someday.



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 31 August 2006 at 12:54pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">Bill, 
I actually saw frost on the ground this morning- on the way to a building site not far from Lake Placid and Whiteface Mountain. The builder said it was down to 26 deg near his house. Fall is a comin'. As far as the vineyard being weed-free- Yes I do use my tractor with a five foot disc harrow between the rows(it actually covers six feet). That leaves me with a narrow two to three foot strip to hoe. I have hoed and harrowed I believe six times so far this year. If I do it when the weeds are less than three inches high, it takes me about six to eight hours for all of them. I either do a row or two a night or half each day over the weekend. I sit on my butt most of the time anymore doing thehouse planson the computer, so it gives me much needed exercise as I get older.


You ask about how many vines I have of each-

Alden- 12 vines (Table/Wine)
<?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1:CITY wt="on"><ST1LACE wt="on">Buffalo-</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY> 43 vines(Wine/Table)<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
Canadice- 2 vines(Table-seedless)<O></O>
Catawba- 27 vines(Juice/Wine/Table)<O></O>
<ST1:CITY wt="on"><ST1LACE wt="on">Concord-</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY> 6 vines(Table/Juice/Wine)<O></O>
Chardonnel-40 vines(Wine)<O></O>
Frontenac- 125 vines(Wine)<O></O>
Glenora- 2 vines(Table-seedless)<O></O>
LaCrosse-25 vines(Wine)<O></O>
Leon Millot- 50 vines(Wine)<O></O>
Marquis- 2 vines (Table-seedless)<O></O>
<ST1LACE wt="on">Niagara-</ST1LACE> 22 vines(Table/Juice/Wine)<O></O>
Reliance- 2 vines(Table-seedless)<O></O>
<ST1LACE wt="on">St.</ST1LACE> Pepin- 20 vines(Wine)
Total- 378 


Oh yeah, I forgot about 3 Buffalo that self rooted when I tipped some ends of vines and dropped them on the ground. Shows you how wet it was most of the summer when they will root on top of the ground by themselves from tissue culture!








Time will tell how many of these varieties do well around here and how many I end up with. I'm having fun working with the vines- I miss that about full-time gardening, but my half-century plus body feels it's agesome days. If I run out of ground at my place, I'm pretty sure my brother would let me plant a few thousand on his farm if I wanted.






</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 01 September 2006 at 6:51am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">NW, 
It is definitely cool here, but only got down to 49 degrees. The frost was about 35 miles away in the Adirondacks- a world unto itself. I'm clese to the lake, so it stays quite a bit milder. The cold weather there is not unusal. Some years they have frost every month of the year. I don't get a frost for another month to month and a half.


Bill, I hope to make some wine for myself and family and friends, but keep it in the limit. Also have to feed all the wildlife. Future plans-you never know.......
NW- I do press a lot of cider, give some apples away and make a generous amount of apple wine-great for cooking, etc.
OilnH2o lost his vineyard- actually he got some cuttings from a friend, but they were apparently winter killed vines. He tended them most of the summer in pots to root and start a little vineyard. Finally he concluded they were gonners. Check out Missoula Vinyards.Too sad







OilnH2o- if you want a few vines or cuttings in the spring- let me know- I can get you some cuttings or send a few of my surplus baby vines. I would be glad to help you out.
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 15 October 2006 at 9:18pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">The End of growing season arrived here October 12, and 13 and 14. We've had 3 days now with temps down to 28 degrees. Most of the vines leaves are burned now, but the Frontenac vines actually are still pretty green.



Time for them all to sleep now until spring. At least we aren't too close to Buffalo and their 2 feet of snow! 


I've had some helpers also start some fall pruning(I'd just as soon wait until late winter to do it myself). They are leaving their tell-tale hoof marks in the soil and clipped vine ends. As long as they don't get carried away, it shouldn't hurt. The parts they are eating are to thin and green to make it through winter here anyway.


All in all, the vines look in great shape after their first growing season.




How is everybodies elses doing? </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 21 January 2007 at 2:56pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">Well mid-winter is here and so far hasn't been bad. Coldest temp so far -9F last week. Only about a foot of snow so far this winter. The temps have been a roller-coaster so far. It will be intersting to see how the young vines fare through their first winter. 


Pruning season will be here in a couple months so I thought I would post a few before pictures.
































</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 13 March 2007 at 8:28pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I got my first shipment of cuttings from Double A today. I got 50 Traminette and 50 Corot Noir cuttings. I had rigged up a spot to callus them. I filled 2 trays with the zipsets and filled them with potting soil. Placed that on a 4 foot folding table(plastic topped) and put one of the oil filled heaters under it. I will monitor the soil tem to try to maintain 80-85 degrees. Hoping they root well. The Corot Noir grapes are a new variety from Cornell and Double A was out of supply last summer when I ordered them. They did have cuttings, so I snatched up 50 of them. They are fairly hardy and should make a nice addition to the vineyard. The Traminettes will make a nice white addition. To be coninued........... </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 15 May 2007 at 8:48am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">
<DIV =BBquote>*Originally posted by appleman*

Spring has definitely sprung around here now. A couple days ago it was windy and mid 50's. Today it was 86 and sunny again. I've got the spot ready for some of the little vines I planted in a little nursery last year to root better. I marked out the locations for the Niagara and Buffalo vines. I dug the Niagara vines tonight and put in a tub of water for rehydrating the roots well. They aren't as big as the bareroot from Double A Nurseries, but they are well rooted. I will get some pictures tomorrow night before I plant them. Here is a picture from last year first. 









Finally I can post the picture before planting these above vines-remember the picture above is from last year, the following is as budbreak arrived. I had computer problems the camera was tied to, thus the delay.
















And a Double A from last year to compare to.







</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 15 May 2007 at 4:18pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">Well I feel like a kid in a candy store! The lady in the brown shorts just left a big box at my place!






Contents
25- Noiret
25-Sabrevois
25-GR-7
25 Steuben
25-Traminette
25-Corot Noir
25-St Croix
25-Cabernet Franc on 3309


My latest babies from Double A Vineyards


We are getting a few showers today. I'm planting the Frontenac I dug up last night and soaked overnight and will plant these newest additions ASAP in the next few days.


Here's what they look like when they arrive. More later. For reference the box is about 4 feet long.



















</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 15 May 2007 at 8:17pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">The vines that came today are 1 year bare root plants. I got all the 1yr-1 vines I could this year instead of the 1yr-X since they are so big they require a 2-3 foot hole and I'm digging them in by hand this year. 


The Frontenac were the ones I started last yearas rooted cuttings and it was too dry by the time they got big enough to set out. I got the Frontenacall planted this evening -48 of them with 2 extra small ones I'm going to replant in the nursery. It was sprinkling the whole time I was planting, so they enjoyed that. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain 1-2 inches. We can use it with only a quarter inch of rain so far this month. If it doesn't rain too much tomorrow evening, I will start on planting those 200 vines that came today.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 16 May 2007 at 8:45pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">Well I managed to get in the 25 Cabernet Franc vines this evening in a drizzling rain. I was too wet to start another variety, plus the 100 foot tape measure was getting pretty muddy. I left a five gallon bucket empty outside where I planted the Frontenac last evening. There was 3 inches of rain in that bucket tonight. The spot where I got it ready to plant the new vines is downright muddy this evening. I put the Cab Francs on the drier side for better winter drainage since they may - butprobably won't live and ripen around here. 


So NW , rain- yes we were lucky. Now if it doesn't pull another season like last year and rain for two months in excess. Sorry no pictures tonight- too rainy outside. 
Oh- I checked on the nesting turkey. They are even harder to spot when wet. Even though I knew she was there, I had a hard time picking her out from 10 feet away!</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 20 May 2007 at 5:57pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I'm done planting grapes for this year in the vineyard! Hurayyyy! It went a lot easier last year with the little skid steer post auger. I dug the holes by hand this year- all 300 or so of them. The Irish Banjo is effective, but hard on an old-timer. It went pretty good in the sandy ground, but 200 of them went in a heavier soil with some gravely spots. The rain came just about perfect this year so far. It was getting pretty dry, but just as I started planting we got the 3 inches of rain. After a days delay planting resumed. As I finished up this afternoon, it started raining again and we will have showers overnight and then start warming up. 


Growth so far on last years vines has been a little sluggish. The Lacrosse are making good progress and the leaves are opening. The rest are from buds pushing to 1 inch buds. As they grow more I will post some pictures. I will also get some of the newer vines. Next up- trellising........... after I get the garden planted.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 28 May 2007 at 4:59pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">Well I spent the day cleaning out the weeds from the vineyard today. I ran through the rows of last years vines and hoed out all the weeds in the row strip - 9 rows 250 feet long. 6 of them I had to do completely with the hoe, but the rest I use the Troy-bilt tiller to do figure 8s in. That gets 90 percent of the weeds in the row. I also had to do another 8 row I had planted this year with the tiller. The ragweed sure liked the rain and warm weather of this week and came up pretty thick. Best to get it while it's small. 6 hours later I was pretty well done with the hoeing and tilling. I then run the tractor with small harrow through between the rows to knock out the rest of the weeds and grass coming up. It sure looked nice when I finished up, but alas it started to rain again. I want to get some pictures to show everybody what its looking like. The vines are growing well, even the newly planted ones are starting to leaf out after only a week in the ground. 


A lot of the vines from last year are putting out a lot of growth down low and the buds on the vine higher got eaten badly by the Flea bettles. I will have to prune back some more and thin out some of the bottom growth.


Next on the agenda- Trellising for the vines planted last year from cuttings. By the way, the vines I left in the little nursery (and planted this spring)are almost the same size now as the ones I was able to get big enough early enough last year to plant out in the vineyard. Sorry for no pics- maybe tomorrow after work.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 29 May 2007 at 9:14am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I got some pictures this AM but the sun was bright so they aren't great. The flea beetles really did a lot of damage to the late buds of the American varieties. I will wait and see if they make up growth. 








Here are the black currents. I will add the trellis this coming week.






Here is a lower bud showing the damage after growing out. The upper buds were tighter at the time so more damage done to them.








One of the expansion areas wher I added vines this year. The yellow flags mark the vines until I get the stakes in.

























</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 29 May 2007 at 8:56pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">Most currants don't need staking as they don't get that tall. I planted mine at the end of a row of vines so I will continue the trellis on in them. That will allow them to be supported somewhat, especially the Titania- which get quite tall. 


I'm trying to track certain characteristics of the varieties I'm growing and am beginning to see a couple varieties standing out as vigorous. I am waiting to be able to make more wine from several varieties.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 04 June 2007 at 1:03pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I got the Blue-X grow tubes on over the weekend. I used them this year and hopefully can keep them disease free with them on- if not off they come. I'm using them so I can spray Roundup between the vines since there is quackgrass in the spot I planted. It will alow me to spray right up to the vine without damage. Below are some pictures of the process. 





















































</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 04 June 2007 at 2:38pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">The grow tubes are a multi-purpose contraption that everybody asks what they are for. Let's see.... 
1: Protect vine from rodents chewing- including big 4 legged ones(deer).
2: Act as a little greenhouse to warm the plant and make it grow faster.
3: Make training easier- vine grows straight up without need for tying
4: Protect from spray - my main reason for using this time.
5: Looks pretty.
6: Makes people ask what the heck all the little blue things are- I'm telling people it's the latest in Blue-Tube Technology



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top> Posted: 11 June 2007 at 8:00am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I continue work with training my humble little vineyard. I did the St. Pepin and Frontenac Saturday and the Buffalo yesterday. The St Pepin was less unruly than the Frontenac. The Frontenac relly was growing like a bush with lots of grape flower clusters. Not wanting them all in year 2 I pruned out to basically the largest stem. That got rid of most flowers, but now they can be trained better and easier. The first one I did had to main shoots and twisted around each other. I cut the first one off(smaller diameter) I then had the main shoot that had a small one growing off it lower on the backside, so I put the shears lower to clip it off - and it stayed. I looked closer and the main shoot had dropped down- OH NO I CUT OFF THE WHOLE VINE!



The first vine now will begin growing all over again from 1 leaf. </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 11 June 2007 at 8:10am</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I also designed and assembled a vineyard sprayer over the weekend. It is intended to be driven between rows and sprays each side of the tractor as you drive. It consists of a 3 pt hitch carry-all with a wood platform to carry the sprayer. I used a cheap $169 FIMCO spot sprayer with hand wand. I ordered a control assembly with guage for $20 and fitted it to the sprayer. I then went to my local steel shop and picked up material to make the boom. That is the metal rectangular thing in the pictures. I welded it all up and painted the whole thing red(except the sprayer and platform). 


I got the needed nozzles and hoses and fittings and put the whole thing together yesterday and gave it a test spray. Don't worry in the pictures it is only water spraying out to check. At first the wires weren't long enough so I hooked it up to the lawnmower to test it. I then ran a longer wire with switch(works with a 12V pump). After testing I drove it through a couple rows to test coverage. It seems to work good at this point.


I felt I needed this sprayer for use in the vines instead of just the orchard air blast sprayer. When I spray with that I have to get at least a row away from the vines and let the spray drift down into the vines- which I don't like doing. To be continued..........


























</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 11 June 2007 at 1:22pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">So far only spraying for insects- mostly steely beetles. They just won't go away. It's been fairly dry this year- that's when they seem to be worse. 





I feel sorry for the vine but 1 out of 600 isn't too bad. It looks empty ther, but I expect it to make a full recovery- just a little smaller this year. 

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>Posted: 12 June 2007 at 9:04pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">I am noting early bloom in the wine grapes here now. Most varieties have at least soom blooms open, some mostly open and some just an occasional one. The American varieties like Concord, Niagara, Buffalo and Catawba are a week away from bloom.How about you other guys- are yours blloming yet, at least what clusters you left there? </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

<TABLE =tableBorder style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top> Posted: 18 June 2007 at 8:44pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider vAlign=top height=150>
<DIV =msg style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto">*WARNING* *WARNING* *WARNING* 


The Japanese Beetles have arrived at the vineyard. I was walking the rows this evening and found the first ugly critter of the year. I need to spray in a few days so I will keep an eye on them and make sure they don't get too bad before then. 


Yesterday there were a few vines planted this year almost to the top of the 30" grow tubes and today there are a couple dozen above the top. The winner of the speed trial is - Corot Noir, one of the Cornell named varieties from last year(planted less than 4 weeks ago).</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------

